# suggest a stabilizer for UPS!!!...



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear friends....

First of all, Let me apologize for posting this in the wrong place..
i have posted this in all others section but i didn't get a reply
But i post here only to get an answer as soon as possible

I am from Kerala, I recently brought a brand new assembled PC.i bought *APC Back-Ups Rs 1000 ups*.Its a 1Kva ups. Now i have got a major problem within in a week of time my powerchute has *logged 90 under-voltage* situations. so its kinda real disturbing, and am afraid of getting my ups or system damaged due to this problem

i have set my powerchute to low sensitivity. and the highest input voltage i have ever logged in powerchute is below 180.. and sometime the *voltage gets as low as 125 to 130*..:eeksign::eeksign: and to add horror sometimes we get strong and frequent power fluctuations here. The voltage is constantly low around 140 and 150 from 5:00 pm to 11:00 pm. Am in deeeeeeep trouble, Please help me people.

*Please suggest me a good stabilizer as soon as possible.* 
I have a budget of Rs 4000 ( add some or Take some ) but give the best solution. Please.............................

Please would anyone help me with this.....
I am desperately in need of a solution....

*PLEASE HELP ME GUYS*
Thanks in advance


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

You want a stabilizer for all your appliances or just for the pc? A 5kv stabilizer will do fine for your entire house. Try going for a servo as it doesn't allow voltage fluctuations.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

@OP
where are you in kerala ? I am also from kerala my voltages never go below 200.


----------



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

am i Changanassery in Kottayam dist
and we have complaint only under our local transformer.. we have been complaining this case for the past 10 years and no response from kseb yet.

I just want a stabilizer only for my PC

do we get servo in Kerala

if so how much will be the cost.. and please do specify the model..

thanks in advance


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

Your APC UPS should act as both Stabilizer as well as back up supply. That is what UPSes are designed for.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ No apc ups does not act as a stabilizer. When input voltages drop, the ups will go into backup mode.

*@ Ayyoob*

Servo's are very expensive though. 2kv will cost you 8k. Stick with a stabilizer. You can visit your local electric shops and ask for stabilizer models. Post here after querying.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 22, 2011)

@op: 1kva APC UPS in just rs.1000?!!!!!!


----------



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

what ?????????????????????????

@utkarsh009 its the model number... *APC Back-Ups RS1000 ups* 
and yes APC ups do regulate a little bit..
the lowest of which is 188 V after that it just goes into backup mode as vickybat said
so i don't have that voltage always..
and one more thing please do specify model number of the stabilizer you mention... because when i go to shops they just refer  some junk  models.. and mostly they don't understand what i need


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 22, 2011)

^^oh actually a capital R and a small s in your original post confused me!!!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*@ Ayyoob*

Try *sharp* stabilizers. Its not that japanese sharp but locally made in india. Opt for the one that has integrated H/L circuitry.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

@vicky: Oh wow. So even my APC 500 ES does not stabilise? Is the stabilization problem solved if one goes for a home ups?


----------



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Again it gets complex
I asked the local shop.... I mean shops, each of them say a different one, that makes me so confused. Some said to go for v gaurd stabilizers for ac, but they dont offer low voltage boost.. I can say my home voltage have never ever reached 200, and always it gets as low as 120 or so,
the next option they said are to make custom stepup transformers with automatic voltage regulation options.. But the price they say are much above Rs 7000, i cant afford that.. And more how can i trust them...
then one guy said about servo stablizer which is well over Rs10000,
The refferences goes on endlessly without a clearcut specific product that i can choose..

Now its upto you guyz.. To decide what should i do...

And thats what and why i came here...

TO GET THE LAST AND FINAL WORD

thanx in advance guyz...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you ask any of the shop keepers about going in for a home ups back up? I am not sure though, but when using a liquid cell, I think it will be able to recharge as well as provide you stable power. I am just telling what I think logically will happen. So confirm it with shop keepers as well as members here.


----------



## Ayyoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually i haven't yet asked that yet..
so i will ask that too.. And i will post the result soon...
thanks for that suggestion...
am gonna give it a try

that also gives rise to some more questions

Can i add a liquid battery to the APC back-ups RS1000?
can i actually charge the battery and then let the battery give power to the ups?
Can it give a consistent voltage supply?
And last and the most important.. " HOW MUCH THIS THING WILL COST"

by the way.....
my ups is crying loud of the low voltage here now...
so am gonna switch of my system and go the mobile...
and thats all i can do..
be in touch guyz


----------

